# Blew up sig!!!



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

There has to be an underlying issue with the firearm rather than the ammo... 

Every over pressured round I have seen at competitions and read about generally come with a blown cartridge case and pressure exhausted down into the mag. Most times this leads to a rapid expulsion of the floor plate from the magazine and all its contents. On a 1911 many times the wood grips shatter as well. This is one reason why many competitors use the Pachmayr grips with a steel liner for the benefits of a little extra weight and added safety on 1911s. Gas will follow the path of least resistance and the magazine channel is where it will go when a case head fails long before it takes a tour between the slide and frame and then snake its way down into the area where the safety and its pin resides. Even if the case head did not fail and the slide came back at a much higher velocity it would be stopped by the frame, recoil spring assembly and slide release pin never affecting the safety and/or hammer pins in the rear of the frame

The original poster did not comment on the cartridge case condition after the shot nor mention any issue with the mag or grips afterward. So, I am inclined to believe something was out of spec within the safety lever, detent, sear and/or disconnector ... allowing it to fire with the safety lever slightly raised... possibly from the shooters grip/hand position. This may explain how the safety was sheared off as the slide came to the rear under recoil. 

One thing to note however, his hand position doesnt matter as the firearm should not fire in this condition IF this is what happened, as the trigger should have been disconnected from the sear to prevent it.

But yes, it will be interesting to see how Sig handles this and what they say...


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

gonzos said:


> As far as pursuing the ammo company I'm not looking for anything other than getting the pistol fixed. I've always been a believer in s--- happens so they just need to fix the gun and stand behind the product. If they don't I will sell my 2 other Sigs and move on.


 Your view is an admirable one. Unfortunately, the corporations you're going to have to deal with won't be of the same persuasion. They'll do everything in their power to avoid liability and that means denying your repair because if they fix the gun, they're essentially admitting it was their fault and a faulty gun, and then they open themselves up to a potential personal injury suit. 

I know you don't want to pursue the ammo company, but you probably should. It's often much better when you can get two companies to fight each other over liability. One will blame the other and someone will eventually have to step up. If you let the gun companblame the ammo company, but not let the ammo company respond, it's too easy for gun company to avoid liability.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Just curious. Did you have a fail to fire and not check the barrel for obstruction?


----------

